# Neilos - Was it you?



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That wanted your windows tinted at the open day?


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

IIRC it was, I was digging around for the original thread/post the other week, as I had been speaking to some of my European colleagues who had been having problems with film on polycarbonate windows (the Smart has polycarbonate rear quarter glasses) not staying put very well over a length of time.

I was going to ask Neil if there were any reports of this over on the Smart forums.

Any other owners of cars with polycarbonate glazing having this problem??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have heard that most people use spray paint on the rear 1/4 windows.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yup, most people do spray the rear quarter windows.

Some peeps have had film put on the rear windows, but seeing as they are plastic,(what ARC said) it's something to do with heat expanding the window faster than the film, and it bubbles, or something to that effect.

And yup, was thinking of having the windows tinted. However, my alloys need replacing first now...


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I may be interested Johnny! Can you PM me with more details if Neilos isn't having his done?


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh...I'd quite like mine done


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok well one of you guys will get a deal


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool...any ideas what deals they're doing?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've decided. I'm gonna have mine done.... 

Bugger, best make sure the car is clean.


----------

